# Qual o quê!



## Porteño

ontinuing my battle to translate this interminable legal opinion, I have come across a sentence that begins as above. I am wondering if it is not a typo 'qual *ou*que', but since the punctuation is an exclamation mark, it appears it is not.

The sentence continues:

_A afirmação do parecerista chega a ser incongruente. Como pôde o Sr. XXX elaborar um parecer técnico se acaba por assumir o fato de que lhe faltavam subsidios.

_The assertion of the opinion giver becomes inconsistent. How can Mr. XXX prepare a technical report that ends up by assuming the fact that he lacked supporting information?

I just have absolutely no idea what 'qual o que' could possibly mean!


----------



## breezeofwater

I’m trying to understand your phrase in the context that you have provided.Where exactly does it appear? Right before the text? - “Qual o quê!” (??)I’ve often heard “Qual quê!” as an interjection meaning approximately something like “No way!”; “Yeah, right”, “My eye!” and so on but given the good level of language in the text I’m wondering if that’s what it means there…BW


----------



## mglenadel

Qual o que! Means something like "Hell no!". An example: "Ela queria me fazer feliz? Qual o quê! Ela queria me enlouquecer." (Did she want to make me happy? Hell no! She wanted to drive me crazy!)


----------



## Porteño

mglenadel said:


> Qual o que! Means something like "Hell no!". An example: "Ela queria me fazer feliz? Qual o quê! Ela queria me enlouquecer." (Did she want to make me happy? Hell no! She wanted to drive me crazy!)



That seems to be a strange expression to use in a legal opinion. However, there are a few similar cases such as earlier on he begins a sentence with "Veja.", which I also found rather odd in the circumstances.


----------



## uchi.m

Onde está o tal do _qual o que_ no seu excerto


----------



## Porteño

No inicio da frase.  "Qual o que! A afirmação do .......... "


----------



## Joca

mglenadel said:


> Qual o que! Means something like "Hell no!". An example: "Ela queria me fazer feliz? Qual o quê! Ela queria me enlouquecer." (Did she want to make me happy? Hell no! She wanted to drive me crazy!)



Also: No way (Jose).

Qual o quê! usually means that you were totally wrong about something. The real thing was just the opposite of what you were thinking - if you see what I mean - and so you are amazed.


----------



## uchi.m

Qual o quê = Jesus jiminy


----------



## Porteño

Thanks Joca, I like that!


----------



## okporip

Porteño said:


> That seems to be a strange expression to use in a legal opinion. However, there are a few similar cases such as earlier on he begins a sentence with "Veja.", which I also found rather odd in the circumstances.



É realmente uma expressão de difícil tradução. Indica (1) uma certa exaltação de quem a profere (é uma exclamação) e (2) uma inversão de sentido (entre o que acaba de ser dito e o que vai ser dito na sequência). Veja a canção "Com açúcar, com afeto", de Chico Buarque. O "eu poético", uma mulher, faz de tudo para que seu homem fique mais em  casa, mas é inútil. Entre a afirmação de seus esforços e a constatação  de que são inúteis, vem a expressão:


Com açúcar, com afeto
Fiz seu doce predileto
Pra você parar em casa
*Qual o quê*
Com seu terno mais bonito
Você sai, não acredito
Quando diz que não se atrasa
(...)

Comparadas com outras expressões mais ou menos sinônimas ("que nada!"; "porra  nenhuma!"; "nada disso!"), "qual o quê!" soa mais "suave", "antiquada" e mesmo  "formal". Não digo que caiba bem num texto jurídico, mas numa opinião  sobre parecer jurídico, sim, pode perfeitamente caber.


----------



## uchi.m

okporip said:


> Comparadas com outras expressões mais ou menos sinônimas ("que nada!"; "porra  nenhuma!"; "nada disso!"), "qual o quê!" soa mais "suave", "antiquada" e mesmo  "formal". Não digo que caiba bem num texto jurídico, mas numa opinião  sobre parecer jurídico, sim, pode perfeitamente caber.


Não sei se é formal, mas que é divertida a expressão, isso é. Ainda mais num documento jurídico, que costumam ser tão sisudos.


----------



## okporip

uchi.m said:


> Não sei se é formal, mas que é divertida a expressão, isso é. Ainda mais num documento jurídico, que costumam ser tão sisudos.



Veja que eu não disse "formal", mas "mais formal", comparativamente. E a impressão que tive é que o texto original não é exatamente um documento jurídico, mas um comentário a um parecer (jurídico). Dizer "qual o quê" nesse contexto não é um recurso expressivo tão estranho, creio eu.


----------



## uchi.m

O parecer é jurídico ou poético, okporip


----------



## Porteño

uchi.m said:


> O parecer é jurídico ou poético, okporip



Ás vezes é difícll estar seguro, há várias expressões utilizadas no texto que não soam normal para uma opinião jurídica. Talvez o autor se enfada com a formalidade e trata de divertir-se!


----------



## Carfer

O texto é manifestamente brasileiro _('parecerista', 'fato'_), pelo que só quero acrescentar duas coisas. _'Qual o quê?'_ ou _'Qual quê?' _é comum em Portugal e não tem nenhum sabor arcaico. Também não é estranho num texto jurídico, especialmente num contra-parecer, como tudo indica que este é. Como recurso retórico ou argumentativo, o uso duma expressão popular ou comum pode acrescentar muita força e cor ao texto e, sendo brasileiro e pelas amostras daí provenientes que tenho lido, ainda menos me surpreende.


----------



## Porteño

Carfer said:


> O texto é manifestamente brasileiro _('parecerista', 'fato'_), pelo que só quero acrescentar duas coisas. _'Qual o quê?'_ ou _'Qual quê?' _é comum em Portugal e não tem nenhum sabor arcaico. Também não é estranho num texto jurídico, especialmente num contra-parecer, como tudo indica que este é. Como recurso retórico ou argumentativo, o uso duma expressão popular ou comum pode acrescentar muita força e cor ao texto e, sendo brasileiro e pelas amostras daí provenientes que tenho lido, ainda menos me surpreende.



Muito obrigado mais uma vez Carfer por seus comentários interessantes. Um dos meus problemas era que o texto diz 'Qual o que*!*" e não "Qual o que*?*" Suponho que foi um êrro na datilografía.


----------



## okporip

Porteño said:


> Muito obrigado mais uma vez Carfer por seus comentários interessantes. Um dos meus problemas era que o texto diz 'Qual o que*!*" e não "Qual o que*?*" Suponho que foi um êrro na datilografía.



Não acho que tenha sido erro. Trata-se de uma exclamação, daí o sinal gráfico correspondente. Erro, sim, foi a falta de acento em 'quê'.


----------



## coolbrowne

*Absolutely not!* The statement from the expert [witness] borders the contradictory. How can Mr. XXX prepare an expert opinion that ends up by assuming the fact that he lacked supporting information?


----------



## Carfer

Porteño said:


> Muito obrigado mais uma vez Carfer por seus comentários interessantes. Um dos meus problemas era que o texto diz 'Qual o que*!*" e não "Qual o que*?*" Suponho que foi um êrro na datilografía.



Não é necessariamente um erro, como, aliás, já disse o okporip. Na realidade, nós (pelo menos em Portugal) dizemos essa expressão num tom que é um misto de exclamação e de interrogação. Pessoalmente, propendo mais para a interrogação (dependendo do contexto, bem entendido). Aceitaria as duas versões.


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> O texto é manifestamente brasileiro _('parecerista', 'fato'_), pelo que só quero acrescentar duas coisas. _'Qual o quê?'_ ou _'Qual quê?' _é comum em Portugal e não tem nenhum sabor arcaico. Também não é estranho num texto jurídico, especialmente num contra-parecer, como tudo indica que este é. Como recurso retórico ou argumentativo, o uso duma expressão popular ou comum pode acrescentar muita força e cor ao texto e, sendo brasileiro e pelas amostras daí provenientes que tenho lido, ainda menos me surpreende.


Eu estranhei este contraste, mas estou de acordo com o Carfer e pode certamente tratar-se de um recurso estilistico que visa intensificar e dar mais ênfase a esse 'Qual quê' que cai ai de para-quedas! ^_^BW


----------

